# Techmarine Dreadnought



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

*Techmarine Dreadnought (Now with better pics) (WIP sorta)*

At the GW store they are having a series of battles in which we can take "mercenary units" for free. The rules were that they had to be WYSIWYG. Some of the options were genestealer cultists, a "technomancer war cicle" (chaos), Ordo Xenos kill-team, etc (A neat scheme to sell some models that people wouldn't normally buy) Apparently you can have as many as you make (just one of each though) but for now I chose to make a "Techmarine Dreadnought" as I had my AoBR dreadnought sitting about looking lonely.

This is what I came up with (extensive apologies for blurry pix):








Ack! it hurts mah eyes!


He is equipped with a servo-arm, Seismic Hammer, conversion beamer, and the rest of the typical dreadnought setup.

Basically I just cut off the faceplate and replaced it with one of the body things I had left over from my vindicator. The hammer was made from a chopped up objective marker from the Battle for Macragge set, the head coming from some piece of the Vindi's seige shield (I'll probably regret that... maybe I can get a new one from a bits site?)

I have no idea where the claw came from. I think an old chaos dread perhaps?

The "conversion beamer" was the multimelta that came on him. I used the gun shell from the vindicator to make it look a bit like a rail-gun. (How should I cover up the arm-hole??)

That's about it. Pretty simple, and he looks kinda goofy, but I thought I could go with the mercenary theme and he could be a sort of Rogue Technought type thing (lol). That's my excuse for his Orky kit bashed look.

Oh, and he's supposed to have extra armor. How should I add that on? Bits of Sprue persnaps?



EDIT:
I managed to get a hold of my girlfriends iPhone today to take some slightly better pictures. I was too lazy to get a better setup, but you can see the model about 100% clearer now:
































The fingers are a little funky because I haven't actually worked on them yet, but I tacked them into place so you could get the idea.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks pretty cool from what I can see though the picture is kinda blurry.


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

It looks like a great model, but due to the photography the detail isn't apparent. I'd suggest re-taking the photos, with plain white paper as a background. Also, press the flower icon on your digital camera to enter Macro mode, which is designed for taking close-ups. Finally, try taking the photo outdoors in the sunlight. Hope it helps.


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, but I actually don't even have a camera right now. This pic was taken with my webcam! I figured anything was better than just _describing_ the model.


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

liforrevenge said:


> Thanks for the advice, but I actually don't even have a camera right now. This pic was taken with my webcam! I figured anything was better than just _describing_ the model.


Do you have a mobile phone with a camera? It should still be better than a webcam, and there are also ways to maintain a good quality of photography.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Plasticard bits for extra armour. Just additional flat plates in a few areas would do it.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Yo, have you thought of adding trim to the front armour. You know, techmarines have that sort of battlement edging going on on their shoulder pads. A good idea though.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I tossed ideas around for a techmarine dread for ages before i started my current MOTF conversion, glad to see someone else went all the way with it 

Looking good from here, but i'm gonna have to jump on the 'wish i could see it properly' bandwagon.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

Interesting concept. Fallen in attle...upgraded to the ultimate SM repair unit! I guess he dosen't really need servitors. + rep


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

I finally got some slightly better pics up. It's not much but I'd like for some more feedback before I decide weather or not I would feel ashamed to pull this thing out at the LGS. (or spend the time to paint it!)

This is by no means complete BTW!


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

I started painting him yesterday. I went with a yellow scheme to represent how he was a mercenary, not a part of my Blood Angels army.

I didn't expect him to look so much like a Tonka truck...










C&C is welcome, but keep in mind this is pretty much just for fun, I'm not taking him too terribly serious!

also sorry once again for the bad pics!


----------

